# Kindergartens and Gas Bottles



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

Hello all

I hope someone out there can help me with two dilemmas we're currently facing: 
We've recently moved to Sao Joao do Estoril from Korea, and we've shipped all our household goods in the process. I have found part-time employment teaching English, and my husband is currently doing freelance translation work from home. We are both looking for full-time work, but in the meantime we're earning enough to keep going.

The first, and biggest dilemma we're facing is finding a good, yet reasonably priced creche/ kindergarten for our son to attend (he's almost 3) in the Cascais/Estoril area. Although we're working, we're not earning a great deal as yet, since neither of us have full-time jobs. We've looked into kindergartens in the immediate area, but they all start charging at around 400 euros per month. This, when converted, is the equivalent of the tuition fees charged by the top university in Korea!! At this point in time this is a big stretch for us financially, but we also both currently need to be able to work for at least half the day. There is therefore no choice, our son has to go to kindergarten, at least in the mornings. Does anyone out there know of a good, reliable daycare facility / creche / kindergarten that will charge less than this (and believe me, we looked into the free government-funded ones - they have waiting lists) in the Cascais/Estoril area?

My second dilemma relates to the gas bottles that are in use in Portugal. I've shipped my gas oven, but can't use the oven itself, as the gas here is diferent from what is in use in Korea. Does anyone know if one can get LNG (Liquefied Natural Gas) bottles anywhere in Portugal? 

Any information you may have will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi mickie dw
I think you will have a problem finding a kindergarten for less than that. You have picked one of the most expensive areas to live. Cascais and Estoril are on the top 5 most expensive areas in the country. Why don´t you try middle age, unemployed nanny? Might be easier to find one, to suit your budget. About your gas problem. You will probably be with company gas, have you asked for one of their technicians to come and have a look? They probably will be able to sort the problem out.
John999


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

mickie_dw said:


> Hello all
> 
> I've shipped my gas oven, but can't use the oven itself, as the gas here is diferent from what is in use in Korea. Does anyone know if one can get LNG (Liquefied Natural Gas) bottles anywhere in Portugal?
> 
> ...


The only bottled gas available for domestic use in Portugal is either is Butane or Propane - it requires a different amount of air/gas mixture to burn safely. If you speak to the manufacturer of your oven they may be able to supply alternative burner jets to enable you to use the locally available fuel. It is dangerous to use it without doing the conversion so please don't try it.


----------

